# FreeBSD 13.1 mouse problem



## zielin (May 17, 2022)

Hello, I installed today Freebsd 13.1 and it works great on my laptop. After moving SSD disk to PC and switching from i915km to amdgpu everything works nice (especially graphics). There's only one problem - mouse pointer is invisible. I can clik, rightclik, use wheel, but pointer is visible only when I move mouse into top left corner.  Is there any known reason why it doesn't show? 
My device is simple USB Dell cable mouse.


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2022)

Please post your Xorg.0.log, easy way to do that: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`


----------



## zielin (May 17, 2022)

Thanks for reply. Here's log: 


			https://termbin.com/dyyt


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2022)

Thanks. I don't see anything obvious sticking out. Your Xorg configuration seems to be working correctly. So I'm not sure why the mouse pointer isn't showing up. What DE or WM are you using? Maybe it's the DE that changes the mouse pointer.


----------



## mer (May 17, 2022)

what happens if you enter 
xsetroot -cursor_name arrow

you may need to pkg install xsetroot first

Is moused running?  If so, and you boot to a console, do you have a visible mosue cursor over the whole screen?


----------



## zielin (May 17, 2022)

Thanks for reply. 

I'm using KDE. Before I wrote on forum, I tested other cursor icons, but it didn't help. 

My mouse pointer is visible in console, before X server start. The only one moment, when cursor is visible, is when mouse coordinate is 0, 0 (top left corner of screen in SDDM or during Plasma session).

It's weird, because everything works fine, when I move disk to laptop (Dell Latiatude 5580). I often move my SSD between machines, and with FreeBSD 12.1 there was no problem.


----------



## mer (May 17, 2022)

You're moving the ssd between a laptop and a desktop machine?  I wonder if the monitor sizes are different and the visible screen is mapping "wrong" on the desktop. Not sure how to prove or disprove that, but something like "virtual desktop size" somewhere rings a bell.

This line from your Xorg log is "interesting".
9.598] (II) modeset(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2022)

zielin said:


> The only one moment, when cursor is visible, is when mouse coordinate is 0, 0 (top left corner of screen in SDDM or during Plasma session).


Had another closer look at your log. I don't understand this one, but going by the symptoms it might be related:

```
[     9.598] (II) modeset(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285
```
That seems a rather odd, and tiny, screen size.


----------



## mer (May 17, 2022)

I just got there   that would be "upper left" in X coordinate system, no?


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2022)

mer said:


> This line from your Xorg log is "interesting".


I see we noticed the same thing.


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2022)

mer said:


> I just got there  that would be "upper left" in X coordinate system, no?


Ehm, yes. 0,0 is top-left corner.


----------



## zielin (May 17, 2022)

Yes I'm. Both displays are full HD 1920x1080. Laptop runs i915kms module, PC uses amdgpu. My drm kmod is 5.10, compiled from ports.

I've changed refresh rate from 60Hz to 50 Hz and cursor is *now visible *!!


----------



## zielin (May 17, 2022)

.. and now switched to 60 Hz and cursor still visible :|

After reboot, problem returns. After login, I started KDE display manager to change refresh rate from 60 Hz to 50 Hz. Cursor is now visible. I


----------



## mer (May 17, 2022)

zielin said:


> .. and now switched to 60 Hz and cursor still visible :|


Hmm.  Are the laptop and the desktop hooked up to the same monitor?  If not, the Xorg log posted is that from the laptop or the desktop?
Reason for asking is I couldn't find a 50Hz mode in it.  
Only thing I can think of is the freq switch forced something to reevaluate the screen size and corrected it.
I guess a shutdown, swap SSD to laptop, boot, check screen, shutdown, swap would verify  that the working config is persistent.

Do you have any X local configuration?  /etc/X11 or /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d?


----------



## zielin (May 17, 2022)

My X11 config is empty. 
Running on laptop everything wroks fine under i915kms. Laptop display has refresh rate ~49 Hz and external monitor has 60 Hz. 

On PC, where amdgpu is used, running commands below, "resolves" the issue:
xrandr -r 50.00 & xrandr -r 60.00


----------



## mer (May 17, 2022)

Interesting.  I have no more insight beyond that.


----------



## flist (May 18, 2022)

Hello, I have almost the exact same problem: my mouse is invisible, but I can still click buttons and other things. I am also on an AMD laptop (with an integrated Renoir GPU). This happens on KDE and XFCE; furthermore, Wayland compositors (specifically River) don't render anything at all. The workaround for me is to switch to a TTY (with `ctrl + alt + f[0-6]`) and then back to the graphical environment, after which everything works as it should.

There are no notable errors in my Xorg logs, but every time I do a `startx`, this interesting error pops up in `dmesg`:

```
drmn0: 0xfffff80263f7b800 pin failed
[drm ERROR :dm_plane_helper_prepare_fb] Failed to pin framebuffer with error -12
```
The hexadecimal number changes a little bit every time though.

I use packages as much as possible; however, `drm-kmod`/`drm-54-kmod`, which are the only packaged DRM kernel modules, do not work for me, so I compile `drm-510-kmod` and `gpu-firmware-amd-kmod-renoir` from ports.

I did not have this problem in FreeBSD 13.1-RC6 (before the `drm-kmod` and friends ports were refactored).

Like OP, I do not have any Xorg configuration files. I even tried doing a fresh install of FreeBSD 13.1 and installing only the necessary software to get a graphical environment running, and the problem still persists.

I know almost nothing when it comes to this graphics stuff, so I'm not sure where to go from here...


----------



## zielin (May 19, 2022)

I've nerver succeeded running Wayland on FreeBSD, but in my dmesg output I've same message. I didn't check if switching to console and back to X11 solves the problem. In my case error occurs in SDDM, just before KDE/Gnome session start.

Running my FreeBSD on another computer, this time with AMD Ryzeng 5 3600G shows cursor, but xrandr shows refresh rate at 0Hz and display works slower. When display is lagging and not working smoothly, mouse pointer is visible, otherwise I have very nice display but problem with mouse pointer comes back.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 19, 2022)

zielin 

`pkg prime-origins | sort`

What's listed?

Packages from latest or quarterly?

`pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled`


----------



## zielin (May 22, 2022)

First command returned:


```
root@zielin-laptop:~ # pkg prime-origins | sort

databases/postgresql13-server
deskutils/flameshot
deskutils/owncloudclient
devel/dbus
devel/git
devel/poco
devel/qtcreator
devel/subversion
emulators/virtualbox-ose
graphics/drm-510-kmod
graphics/gpu-firmware-amd-kmod
java/intellij-fsnotifier
java/openjdk11
java/openjdk17
java/openjdk8
mail/thunderbird
misc/mc
ports-mgmt/dialog4ports
ports-mgmt/pkg
security/doas
security/gnome-ssh-askpass
security/openvpn
security/sudo
shells/fish
sysutils/ezjail
sysutils/freecolor
sysutils/htop
sysutils/tmux
sysutils/zfs-stats
www/chromium
www/firefox
www/npm
x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu
x11-themes/cursor-jimmac-theme
x11/gnome
x11/kde5
x11/sddm
x11/xfce4-terminal
x11/xorg
x11/yakuake
```


Second command:


```
root@zielin-laptop:~ # pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled

    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly",
enabled : yes,
```


----------

